# Cartrophen Vet



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Just an update. We started Cujo's Cartrophen Vet treatment today. He's got 3 more shots to go for the next 3 Saturday mornings.

There's enough Cartrophen in the bottle for about 10 weeks of treatment, and it expires in 2010, so looks like I get at least 2 years out of the bottle.

It was a pain in the butt to find out about, but I am lucky to have a great local vet that took the time to research it for me and order it.

I'll keep this thread updated with updates about any results I notice. And ofcourse thanks to those of you who've helped me look into the options and shared your experiences.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Just an update. We started Cujo's Cartrophen Vet treatment today. He's got 3 more shots to go for the next 3 Saturday mornings.
> 
> There's enough Cartrophen in the bottle for about 10 weeks of treatment, and it expires in 2010, so looks like I get at least 2 years out of the bottle.
> 
> ...


It makes my day that someone on this forum has access to this, which we in the U.S. do not yet. 

I researched this like crazy and found not one bad trial. Not 100% on all dogs, of course, but the trials are all good, such as 75% affected well. And the side effects (which are uncommon and transient) are: possible nausea a few minutes after the first shot.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> It makes my day that someone on this forum has access to this, which we in the U.S. do not yet.


I'm glad too, especially for Cujo. 

When is this drug slated for release in US? Or will it be? Any notions?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> I'm glad too, especially for Cujo.
> 
> When is this drug slated for release in US? Or will it be? Any notions?


I heard from a vet (an idiot vet, so I'm not sure) that it was on the FDA list, but has been for over two years.

This same vet said "But we have something very much like it, called carprofen."

Oh, yeah, Rimadyl and Cartrophen Vet are real similar.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: Well, they SOUND similar and they are both used for Dysplastic dogs.... that means they're the same right?? :roll:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

It's available here (Canada) but alot of vets here don't seem to know of it either - I had to ask for it and the vet hadn't really heard of of it or used it before. I was really happy with the results and have a couple more old guys that are going to get the treatment regimen this summer. 

I hope Cujo has good results - the original dog I had treated at age 14 is still with us at 17 - she is a frail old thing but gets around pretty well and is in good spirits. When I originally had her treated it was either the Cartrophen or euthanasia as she was in quite a bit of pain. After treatment she was back to her bark-y old self and is still letting me know that it is time to feed the dogs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> :lol: Well, they SOUND similar and they are both used for Dysplastic dogs.... that means they're the same right?? :roll:


Yeah, he's either a moron or keeps his brain in his wallet.

He is at the same facility where my vet is, so I have run into him before, trying to sell me waiting-room allergy food and trying to tell me that my dog's between-the-toes inflammation from inhalant allergies was an infection that needed antibiotics. (I guess he wanted my dog to have a food allergy and an infection... potentially more dollars to him .... instead of his low-level inhalant allergy.)

Odd how the infection is present only in early spring.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike, good luck to Cujo and tell him that we're pulling for him! Greta (now 10) has arthritis. Does it treat arthritis? Thanks.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

This article from Fred Lanting has great info under Conservative Management (and the whole article is loaded with data):

http://www.siriusdog.com/options-treatment-dysplastic-dog.htm


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> Mike, good luck to Cujo and tell him that we're pulling for him! Greta (now 10) has arthritis. Does it treat arthritis? Thanks.


Yes, but we can't get it here yet. I wish we could.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick, Greta is 10 already?? wow time flies.

I would consider looking into Adequan if you havent already. That is available in the US.


----------



## Judy Kreger (Jul 1, 2008)

Mike, 

I have a 3 year old lab who I desperately want to get Cartrophen Vet for. She has a bad hock joint (already using Adequan but need more and surgery is not an option), but since it's not FDA approved my vet (who has used it and thinks it will definitely work for her) can no longer get it. I know it's available in Canada. Can you share with me any possible way to get this product?

Judy


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not sure, you would probably have to try and arrange something with a Canadian vet. I know that in the US vets are usually unwilling to bend the rules because of law suits, loss of licenses etc. The Canadian vets may require seeing your dog. If you get lucky, maybe you can find a vet that will write a prescription based on a US vets diagnosis, and allow you to pick up the Cartrophen in person, or have a friend in Canada pick it up and ship it to you. Bare in mind that it should probably be shipped with a cool-pack to keep it cool, since thats what the UK shippers seem to do.


----------

